# Nice Coffin



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Came across this from a guy in Ghana. Aparentley he makes these coffins in all shapes.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Damn It!

http://s268.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=1576790109-coke-bottle-coffins-made.jpg


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

That would be the perfect coffin for my girlfriend, but if they want coke drinkers to fit in them they better make them wider.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Things, go better with Coke!

Now what would you like to be buried in?


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

If I had to be buried rather than cremated...chop me up and put me in a Pirate Syle Treasure Chest...


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

hehe, that's great! very strange though


----------



## AngelEye (Oct 10, 2007)

That is the greatest thing ever! I think I would highly consider a coffin that looks like a vampire coffin.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

kallie said:


> hehe, that's great! very strange though


Yeah, just what is a statement like that saying about Coke products? Did the person _obviously_ really *really* enjoy it, or, is Coke what put them in that predicament? Hmmmmm.....

AngelEye, never thought of a vampire coffin for myself, but that one does look very cool!! My family and friends might wonder 'what the heck?', but hey, at that point I could care less what they think about it.


----------

